# Moderate sedation



## Mindy Davis (Dec 18, 2013)

When billing for moderate sedation what are the requirements? Is time required? If time is not provide do you just go with the age appropriate code? Also can you use the medication dispense log for time?


----------



## Raghupathy.Dharmaraj (Feb 6, 2014)

*Moderate Sedation*

Moderate sedation code ranges  from 99143 -99150.To code the moderate sedation there is a documentation of minimum of 16 minutes.

If the Moderate sedation and procedure is performed same physician or qualified healthcare professional you should code [ 16 minutes to 30 minutes]99143 for below 5 yrs and 99144 for above 5 yrs
and a add on code 99145 for each 15 minutes.

If the sedation is done by one physician and a procedure by other qualified healthcare professional or other physician you should code [Minimum of 16 minutes to 30 minutes}99148 for below 5 yrs  and 99149 for above 5 yrs.

and a add on code 99150 for each 15 minutes.

I hope it helps!

Thanks,
Raghupathy Dharmaraj CPC,CPC-H, CEDC


----------



## rmastrangelo (Jun 27, 2014)

*moderate sedation less than 15 minutes*

If the time documented is less than 15 minutes, can you charge and IV push for the medication since you are not charging for the moderate sedation?


----------

